# Canon USA website has a new 'recommend a lens' feature that is comically bad



## magarity (Feb 22, 2019)

Go to the 'Products' section then 'Lenses' and it offers to walk through a set of menus to advise you...

What model camera do you have? 77D.
What do you want to take pictures of? Action.
Indoor or outdoor? Indoor.
Are you willing to spend more or less than $500? More.
We recommend just for you: $350, EF-M 55-200 in silver or grey.

Oops?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2019)

Beta version, it will be updated to RF as soon as it comes out


----------

